# Hacked off



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 20, 2013)

Just to say if anyone gets an odd email from me it's spam and don't open it. Aol can't find the source of it despite repeated calls about it so my hands are tied until the morning and the lenghty process of changing my account. 

Dead annoying.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 20, 2013)

My sympathies.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 20, 2013)

Yep, I just got a weird one off you. The link it sends says Facebook so is it something to do with that?!


----------



## alchemist (Dec 20, 2013)

I was wondering why you thought I'd be so interested in Ukrainian girls...


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 20, 2013)

Mouse said:


> Yep, I just got a weird one off you. The link it sends says Facebook so is it something to do with that?!



Nah, not Facebook - others have been getting twitter etc. when was that, btw? All's been quiet for a couple of hours so I'm hoping the last fix worked.



alchemist said:


> I was wondering why you thought I'd be so interested in Ukrainian girls...



Darn it, Alc, that was a secret.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 20, 2013)

9:27. (just looked)


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 20, 2013)

Darn. What sort of git unleashes viruses on hard pressed, already-anxious, mums in the mouth of Christmas. Mods please stomp all spammers over the festive season for being evil sods. It'd make me feel loads better.


----------

